# Whoever said kids and GSDs dont mix... (pic heavy!)



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

was wrong!!!!

The following are pictures i've taken over the last couple of years of my dogs with my kids as my kids have grown. the pictures are not in order of date as i put them in but you get the idea. THESE are what i would consider excellent examples of why i love German Shepherds so much. Feel free to add your own!!! We'll make it an album of good examples. 













































































































































































*These two pictures i never would have taken or allowed my kids in them if i thought for one millisecond they would get hurt so please nobody go off. I trust my dogs. My dogs are great with kids as you can tell from all these pictures. *



















*My kids dont know what its like to live without a GSD in the house. I doubt there will ever be a time i wont have a GSD in my home. *


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I LOVE the third photo with that big ol' sleepy head resting on the baby.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

dogfaeries said:


> I LOVE the third photo with that big ol' sleepy head resting on the baby.


 
lol yeah. Zena took babysitting to new levels.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Love 'em! 

Obviously there are a few that would be controversal as to letting kids do, but it seems like you were supervising well and the dogs indulged in the same behaviors; kids crawling all over dogs- dogs laying on kids!

You know your dogs best, and I would do the same thing if I felt the same, no judgement!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

honestly if i didnt trust my dogs and know them and how they behave, there is a great deal that would never have been allowed. Zena, my heart dog, is one of the most kid friendly dogs i have EVER encountered in my life. She's such a gentle dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww!!!! So precious!:wub: Make a photo album!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Aww!!!! So precious!:wub: Make a photo album!!


 
i've actually considered making a video slideshow and posting it on youtube kinda like a ton of people did when pit bulls were hit so hard. I've had far too many people tell me my dogs shouldnt ever be around kids because they're meant ONLY for police work and considered dangerous. I dont know how much good it would do but still. I think it would be nice to have a video out there representing GSDs and how good they are.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Love the pics the pics with shepherds and kids are always my favorite reminds me of my house lol.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Bo doesn't seem to like children. In the 5 months I have had him he has barked and growled at every kid he has seen (I don't blame him, I don't care for children either)! I do wish he was a little more tolerant i only for creating a good image.  Its hard to socialize a dog if you are afraid hes gonna eat the kids!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Need to take more pics of my little one (10 wks) and the fur kids.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Love them!! You should do a youtube that would be so great.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Precious, absolutely precious.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Who ever said kids and GSD's don't mix ??? That's just silly ! 
Both of my kids learned to walk by crawling up to my animals grabbing two little hand fulls of fur and hobbling along with the dog step by careful step ! When we would take them to the lake as toddlers our GSD would herd them away from the water when he thought they were too close for his comfort. They're natural nannies in my mind !!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

dogfaeries said:


> I LOVE the third photo with that big ol' sleepy head resting on the baby.


Me too!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats such a sweet pic-they are all great!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

aww!!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

AWWW beautiful pictures!


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

:wub: I totally just melted. :wub:


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

just precious !!!! ur dogs and babies are too cute. u should make the album so i can,'' in ur face!'' people who call gsds dangerous, aggr, and not fit to be around children. i wish i had some pics like these , but my babies are teens so it wudn't quite cut it. if i was my mia i wud have bitten my son myself, for all the untimely hugs he gives and how he laughs at her. love ur dogs!:hug:


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> i've actually considered making a video slideshow and posting it on youtube kinda like a ton of people did when pit bulls were hit so hard. I've had far too many people tell me my dogs shouldnt ever be around kids because they're meant ONLY for police work and considered dangerous. I dont know how much good it would do but still. I think it would be nice to have a video out there representing GSDs and how good they are.


I did that with my previous dogs and current dogs. I have to make a new for Molly and Tanner since I have tons more pictures!lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Stogey said:


> Who ever said kids and GSD's don't mix ??? That's just silly !
> Both of my kids learned to walk by crawling up to my animals grabbing two little hand fulls of fur and hobbling along with the dog step by careful step ! When we would take them to the lake as toddlers our GSD would herd them away from the water when he thought they were too close for his comfort. They're natural nannies in my mind !!!


*thats exactly how my daughter learned to walk! my son doesnt crawl on the dogs like my daughter does/did and he actually took longer to walk. I think if we were still able to have Zena here things may have been different. Zena is my favorite. She's fabulous with kids and protective of myself and the kids. They're great dogs. I actually question poodles around kids though.... lol. *



shannonrae said:


> Bo doesn't seem to like children. In the 5 months I have had him he has barked and growled at every kid he has seen (I don't blame him, I don't care for children either)! I do wish he was a little more tolerant i only for creating a good image.  Its hard to socialize a dog if you are afraid hes gonna eat the kids!


*he probably feeds off your dislike. I love my kids to death. I cant stand other peoples kids. Like i have 3 baby siblings ranging from almost 5 years old down to almost 2 years old. I love them because they're family but i cant stand how they're allowed to behave. i grew up with my parents and my grandparents in the same house but how things are handled with them now and how i was raised.... nope. thanks. I wont even babysit when i'm visiting home. How old is Bo?*



Rerun said:


> Need to take more pics of my little one (10 wks) and the fur kids.


 
*and of course post them!!!!! *

*well if anyone wants to submit photos for the GSD and kids video, feel free!!! it would be good to see other peoples GSDs with kids beyond mine lol. Just post them on here and i'll copy them to my computer for the video! OH! and if you also have pictures of your dogs actually being nice and kind to smaller animals such as cats, thats a good thing too. Kind of like a can live in harmony and even be friends kind of thing. *

*Thank you for all the kind comments. Seeing how my dogs are with kids, its really hard to believe how people can be so ignorant. There are millions of pictures on the internet and in books and various other sources showing that GSDs really are kid friendly. I'm not a fan of ignorance. I have the dogs i do for a reason. I love the breed and they've proven they're kid lovers. *


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

What gorgeous images! What wonderful dogs and adorable kids!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks!!!!


----------

